# Candle mold sealing putty alternative?



## beeswaxfrombeekeepers

chewed gum?? and for mold release I use a paper towel that has had dish soap poured on it (damp/not soaking) and wipe the mold with that.


----------



## ApricotApiaries

The metal molds are ok but the candle flex molds made of silicone are the cats meow. I set them up with a spool of wick underneath so when you pull the candles out, the mold re-wicks itself. 
We used metal molds for a short spell last year because a neighbor gave them to us. Generally they release fine after cool. If not, put it in the freezer for a little while. The mold we had was a 6-pack of 6 inch tapers. We tied an overhand knot in the wick, pulled the knot tight against the mold, and poured. bobby pins work pretty well for holding wicks on the butt end of the candle, or quilting pins... If that doesn't work, pour a little to wet the knot and plug the end, let it cool, then pour the rest. We stopped using the particular mold however because re-wicking every time was a PITA. 
Good Luck


----------



## WWW

If you have some plumbers putty sitting around I would think that this putty would work well as a temporary sealant and it sells pretty cheap at the hardware store.


----------



## toekneepea

I "borrow" some playdough from my daughters when they're not looking.

Tony P.


----------



## zaxbeeswax

I buy cheap mold release on ebay - similiar to that wacky tacky stuff to put things on the wall. The important thing that I found is that will my pillar molds you have to completely cover the wicks with the putty, otherwise the wick pulls the wax from the mold and gets it all over. Completely covering the wick and I have had no problem. Again, the silicone molds are the best.

With my metal molds I found that 180 degrees seems to be the perfect burning tempurate. I use IMS brand 3% silicone spray. Its very low cost and works better than the 14 dollar release sprays that I have tried. If you order in bulk or from IMS directly, its like $5.00 a can.


----------

